
Stephen Buhner’s Herbal treatment for CoVID19(link 2 in comments) [pdf] - jelliclesfarm
https://www.stephenharrodbuhner.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/03/coronavirus.txt.pdf
======
jelliclesfarm
Update : [https://www.stephenharrodbuhner.com/wp-
content/uploads/2020/...](https://www.stephenharrodbuhner.com/wp-
content/uploads/2020/03/coronaupdate.pdf)

Disclosure: I am not a herbalist but I grow for herbalists in my farm and have
picked some knowledge over the years.

I expect some downvoting and I urge you not to do so because I subscribe to
herbal healing modality. I don’t subscribe to herbalism as my primary healing
modality. That would be Homeopathy. If I am to be downvoted, do it knowing
what I support. Ta!

